

How to pair socks from a pile efficiently? - bmmayer1
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14415881/how-to-pair-socks-from-a-pile-efficiently

======
tantalor
Don't forget to assume the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axiom_of_choice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axiom_of_choice)

